# mount_smbfs unable to open connection: syserr = connection reset by peer



## c30terhan (May 31, 2022)

Hi,

My problem is that mount_smbfs is consistently returning an error when I try to connect from FreeBSD 12.1

error on server 192.168.6.7


> mount_smbfs -I 192.168.6.7 //adminstrator@192.168.6.7/testscrum /mnt/net


 
After a while returns: 


> unable to open connection : syserr = connection reset by peer


mount -t smbf --> no error

error on server 192.168.6.70 


> mount_smbfs -I 192.168.6.70 //adminstrator@192.168.6.70/mehri /mnt/net


After a while returns:


> unable to open connection : syserr = Authention error


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2022)

First, FreeBSD 12.1 is EoL since January 2021 and not supported any more. Upgrade to 12.3 or 13.1.

Second, understand that mount_smbfs(8) is only capable of SMBv1 and SMBv1 has been turned off on all Windows versions.


----------



## zirias@ (May 31, 2022)

SirDice said:


> SMBv1 has been turned off on all Windows versions.


Might add: for security reasons.

IMHO, mount_smbfs(8) should be removed. At least unless someone implements "modern" SMB support. In its current state, it's just useless.

There are some SMBv2/SMBv3 client implementations in ports. In my experience, they all suffer from performance and reliability problems. If you want to use FreeBSD as a client for network shares, currently the only sane option (IMHO) is NFS. There are NFS servers available even for Windows.


----------



## SirDice (May 31, 2022)

Zirias said:


> Might add: for security reasons.


Yes. To stress this point, do NOT enable SMBv1 again on your windows machines. There's a truckload of malware/ransomware that abuses the faults inherent in SMBv1. Which is why Microsoft decided to turn off this old protocol. It will eventually be completely removed from Windows. 









						Stop using SMB1
					

First published on TECHNET on Sep 16, 2016   Hi folks, Ned here again and today’s topic is short and sweet: Stop using SMB1. Stop using SMB1 . STOP USING SMB1!   In September of 2016, MS16-114 , a security update that prevents denial of service and remote code execution. If you need this...



					techcommunity.microsoft.com


----------



## Erichans (May 31, 2022)

Later, from Ned Pyle (Published Apr 19 2022), SMB1 now disabled by default for Windows 11 Home Insiders builds


> This means there is no edition of Windows 11 Insider that has any part of SMB1 enabled by default anymore. At the next major release of Windows 11, that will be the default behavior as well. Like always, this doesn't affect in-place upgrades of machines where you were already using SMB1. SMB1 is not gone here, an admin can still intentionally reinstall it.
> 
> This is not the final story, though: I am also announcing that we are going to remove the SMB1 binaries in a future release. Windows and Windows Server will no longer include the drivers and DLLs of SMB1. We will provide an out-of-band unsupported install package for organizations or users that still need SMB1 to connect to old factory machinery, medical gear, consumer NAS, etc. - I'll have more details on this in a few months.





Zirias said:


> [..] IMHO, mount_smbfs(8) should be removed. At least unless someone implements "modern" SMB support. In its current state, it's just useless.


I think that would be appropriate.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 5, 2022)

c30terhan welcome to FreeBSD Forums. 

For what's not integral to FreeBSD, there's a _port_:

sysutils/fusefs-smbnetfs

Side note: 

FreeBSD bug 264477 – sysutils/fusefs-smbnetfs package message: sysrc(8) and fusefs
– beyond that, if you find difficulty with the installed port, you can begin a new topic (and add the _Solved_ prefix to this `mount_smbfs` topic).


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Jun 5, 2022)

<https://wiki.freebsd.org/2021FoundationCFI#Other> ideas included: 



> smbfs in base: support SMBv2 and SMBv3 …



Re: open bugs for _mount_smbfs_, I'll discuss in IRC.


----------

